# être saisi de / par (droit)



## anneta

Cómo podría traducir lo siguiente:

     " La policie a *été sais*ie de l'enquête"



  Saludos y Gracias


----------



## totor

La policía *se hizo cargo* de la investigación.


----------



## anneta

Gracias Totor por tu respuesta!

  Saludos


----------



## ena 63

totor said:


> La policía *se hizo cargo* de la investigación.



Hola:
Totor, yo creo que es mejor "se hace cargo..". 
Sólo una opinión...
Saludos


----------



## aliena83

Hola!!

Necesito ayuda con esta palabra en esta frase: "Le CCNE  avait étè saisi de cette question par le professeur..."

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## mickaël

Hola, bienvenida

Creo que puede traducirse por:
_"Le CCNE había sido sometido de esta cuestión por el profesor..."_

No estoy seguro, espera otras opiniones.
Saludos


----------



## pierre-antoine nanse

Bonjour , se puede decir :" le professeur a demandé au CCNE de réfléchir à cette question " ou encore :"le professeur a suggeré cette question au CCNE " ou encore : " le professeur a informé le CCNE de cette question " . Bonne chance !


----------



## aliena83

Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gema_F

Hola, ¿alguien me podría decir cómo puedo traducir esta frase "le Conseil de prud'hommes statue saisi par Petite Anglaise" en este contexto? 

 "Je vous rappelle que le Conseil de prud'hommes statue saisi par Petite Anglaise, en contestation d'une décision de licenciement, qui juridiquement est la résiliation unilatérale d'un contrat."

Lo que no entiendo es "statue saisi par".
 
Gracias por adelantado, un saludo.


----------



## Clicko

Aunque el lenguaje juridico no es lo mio, ahi va una propuesta:
"le Conseil de prud'hommes statue saisi par Petite Anglaise"
La Magistratura de Trabajo decide ante la apelación de Petite Anglaise"... (o algo similar)


----------



## Gema_F

Ok, muchas gracias, se adecual al texto que estoy traduciendo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Clicko said:


> Aunque el lenguaje juridico no es lo mio, ahi va una propuesta:
> "le Conseil de prud'hommes statue saisi par Petite Anglaise"
> La Magistratura de Trabajo decide ante la apelación de Petite Anglaise"... (o algo similar)




Se puede sustituir "decide" por "se pronuncia".


----------



## fersi

Hola, ahora me pueden ayudar con esto? 
*peut etre saisi par un justiciable
*también se refiere al Consejo Superior de la Judicatura.
Gracias!

Hola! el párrafo dice así: Le Conseil superieur de la magistrature peut etre saisi par un justiciable dans les conditions fixées par une loi organique

Ojalá me puedas ayudar!
Gracias.


----------



## yserien

El sentido sería, a mi juicio, que el Consejo.......tiene capacidad, competencias para actuar en un caso determinado.


----------



## marinita_21

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Alguien me podría ayudar con esta frase por favor? no sé como traducirla.

Saisi d'une plainte d'un professeur d'Institut...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Según el contexto y final de la frase, podrías poner:
"Como continuación/debido a la denuncia interpuesta por un profesor..."


----------



## marinita_21

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Según el contexto y final de la frase, podrías poner:
> "Como continuación/debido a la denuncia interpuesta por un profesor..."


 

muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Necesitamos la frase entera y que nos expliques el contexto.

No veo cómo podría ser "a continuación" o "debido a", no me cuadra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## carlospg94

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour 

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider avec la traduction de cette expression, s'il vous plaît? 


V​oilà tout le texte:


*5. La Cour de Justice*
Elle assure *le respect des traités, des règlements, des directives et des décisions*. Elle a
également pour charge de veiller à *la conformité des procédures décisionnelles *aux traités.
Elle est chargée de *leur interprétation *(fonction de consultation pour les autres institutions
européennes) et peut être saisie par des tribunaux nationaux (pour consultation sur
l’interprétation du droit communautaire) ou par des personnes physiques et morales de
l’Union (fonction de recours). Elle statue également sur les éventuels *litiges entre institutions*
*européennes*_.*_





Merci






*http://www.fda.ccip.fr/documents/melopee/droit_communautaire.pdf


----------



## 7espejos

Buenas tardes:

En el párrafo sobre presunciones de propiedad de unas capitulaciones matrimoniales, me aparece _"Ces diverses présomptions seront opposables aux tiers qui n'auront été *saisis d'aucune revendication* dans les formes légales"_. ¿Alguna idea? ¿Estaría bien "ante quienes no se haya presentado ninguna reivindicación" o "que no conozcan ninguna reivindicación"?

¡Agradezco cualquier sugerencia!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Tu primera propuesta me parece bien, pero no soy una entendida, espera otras opiniones.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

